# Samsung external battery charger



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a LTE Gnex with the a standard and extended battery. What I would like is an external charger that I can use to charge whichever battery is not in the phone.

Something like this:










I have not been able to find one for the Gnex though. I have seen some generic ones but I really want one from Samsung.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

vzw sells a samsung branded external battery charge.... it works for regular and extended battery and has a y adapter to charge your phone at the same time too


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> vzw sells a samsung branded external battery charge.... it works for regular and extended battery and has a y adapter to charge your phone at the same time too


Yup, got it and it works with my 2 extended batteries.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

ive got it too and charges the extra battery (just the regular one) in about 3 hours or less which is nice


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I got the $10 universal battery charger by Anker on Amazon. Works great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was looking for an external charger but only saw the Samsung one at Verizon with the standard battery, so the Anker one works just as well. I will have to find it on Amazon.


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

ddarvish said:


> vzw sells a samsung branded external battery charge.... it works for regular and extended battery and has a y adapter to charge your phone at the same time too


The cool thing about that one is it has a section to it which allows you to set the phone in portrait/landscape mode. Until the official nightstand dock is release, I'm using this for the alarm clock mode.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's the link to the Anker charger, although it looks like it's currently out of stock. :/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058XCV7O/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

For what it's worth, the PowerGen universal charger looks nearly identical to the Anker and I'm sure it would work at well. Same price too.

http://www.amazon.com/PowerGen-Multi-Purpose-Universal-Sensation-Thunderbolt/dp/B004B8ECR4/ref=pd_cp_cps_0


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

ddarvish said:


> I was looking for an external charger but only saw the Samsung one at Verizon with the standard battery, so the Anker one works just as well. I will have to find it on Amazon.


I had the same experience. I could only find a Samsung one that came with a battery. I'll look into the Anker one. I just wanted to get a Samsung one as I've had some hit or miss experiences with off brand chargers.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I posted one of these earlier from HTCpedia. Been working great for me. Even traded the regular battery that came with it for another extended from my friend







that way we didn't have to carry around the extra back!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is one similar to the Anker one above. This works great too. It's universal for any type of battery and it comes with a car charger not bad for 14$

Here ya go - 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003698WXE/


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the Anker charger. Much appreciated. The Anker one is now out of stock, but the PowerGen is in stock so guess its that one.


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

pharpe said:


> Do any of have a link to it? That is exactly what I'm looking for just can't find it.


http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/accessory?action=accessoryDetails&archetypeId=12812&accessoryId=47858


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

bplewis24 said:


> http://www.verizonwi...cessoryId=47858


Thanks for the link. However that is the charger and a standard battery. I just need the charger it's self. I guess they just don't sell it separately.


----------



## RamAir02 (Nov 17, 2011)

bplewis24 said:


> http://www.verizonwi...cessoryId=47858


Under "Compatible Devices" it only shows the Samsung Stratosphere. Does that device use the same battery as our GNex?


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

pharpe said:


> Thanks for the link. However that is the charger and a standard battery. I just need the charger it's self. I guess they just don't sell it separately.


I wanted just the wall charger also. Ended up going with the $10 universal charger on Amazon, works perfect. I actually prefer the universal charger as it will work with future phones, cameras, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

pharpe said:


> Thanks for the link. However that is the charger and a standard battery. I just need the charger it's self. I guess they just don't sell it separately.


I believe that is correct, they don't sell it separately. How do I know? I bought the extended battery and then went into the store for the charger, and ...long story short, I now have 3 batteries.


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

I went ahead and bought the PowerGen but I don't think it working correctly. When I place the pins on the + and - terminals on the batter I get a red light for about 15 seconds. This is before plunging in the charger. Then, once I plug it into the wall the light comes on as blue. According to the instructions the blue light means charged however the battery is only at about 30%. I tried my standard and extended batteries and I'm getting the same thing. Here is a pic of it in the charger. http://i39.tinypic.com/34t49x2.jpg


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Since the T Mobile Galaxy S2 and GNex use the same battery, search for a T Mobile Galaxy S2 spare battery charger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I sent the PowerGen back. Chalk it up to failed experiment.


----------



## arasky (Jul 25, 2011)

i bought it from samsung directly before verizon carried it and it comes with another wall charger (.7A) instead of the y cable. Has anyone purchased a 2A wall charger that has the y cable built in or even a y cable that is legitimate?


----------

